# TNT Hors D'oeuvres I did on my own!



## Jeni78 (Jul 19, 2009)

So I was originally planning to make PieSusan's Miniature Spinach Quiches but then I found that I had no spinach. 

So I used her crust recipe (thank you that was good) and created my own filling! I had mentioned before that I wanted to become more self-sufficient in the kitchen. 

So here's the recipe, don't know what I would call it.

8 oz cream cheese
Pecorino Romano cheese (grated to taste)
1/4 cup milk (to desired consistancy)
Fox Point seasoning (salt, shallots, chives, garlic, onion and green peppercorns
1/4 cup onion (finely chopped and cooked)
1/2 cup artichoke hearts (finely chopped)

1/2 red bell pepper (chopped)
3 slices cooked bacon (cut into 1/2 inch pieces)

Mix first 6 ingredients to taste. I baked the bacon. I cooked the crust for 15-20 minutes by itself. Then added a piece of bacon in each crust and topped with mixture. I then topped with bell pepper and baked for an additional ten minutes.

It was a huge hit! Everyone loved them, they were gone in under ten minutes!

I wish I could post the photos but I have been having computer trouble lately...


----------



## chefkathleen (Jul 19, 2009)

WTG Jeni! Good job!!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2009)

sounds wonderful


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 19, 2009)

Jeni - Sounds most excellent, and I copy pasted. but what do I call it now since you invented it?

Bob


----------



## Jeni78 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you!

How about "Not for the Kids Hors D'oeuvres"

I don't know what to call it...it isn't really a quiche.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 19, 2009)

How about Jeni's Artichoke Bacon Tarts?  They sound wonderful!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks LPB - I still have the notes file open (and saving now) waiting on the name you now provided  I did however get rid of the apostrophe in Jeni's, and added TNT at the end 

Bob


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 19, 2009)

Why get rid of the apostrophe?


----------



## Jeni78 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks LPB! That sounds like a great name!


----------



## Alix (Jul 19, 2009)

Jeni, sounds GREAT!

Casper, ditto what LP said...why no apostrophe? They don't belong to Jeni if you take it out.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 20, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Why get rid of the apostrophe?



Characters other than regular ones should not be part of a file name.

Not the same thing if I kept it in a database, as a database could care less.


Bob


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 20, 2009)

LOL, my bad.  I thought you meant you took it out of the name of the recipe itself!  It was a long day yesterday!


----------

